# Repelling vs Non Repellent Home Pest Control



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm due for another round of insecticide around the exterior of the house. Last round was Talstar which usually works well. It does help get rid of them but doesn't seem to stop them from entering the house. I also have Cyzmic which I believe acts the same way in terms of killing them but still letting them cross into the house. Is there something that stops them from crossing the barrier that also kills them or are Talstar and Cyzmic the best options (especially since I already have them). For what it's worth if I don't go with something else this time it'll be Cyzmic's turn in the rotation.


----------

